# In Memory of Amy Winehouse !!!



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Juli 2011)

wenn ich das mal von der Trägödie in Norwegen trennen darf:

habe jetzt (also zu spät) zum ersten Mal etwas gehört von ihr, tatsächlich ein Jahrhundert-Talent, wie man jetzt immer wieder in den Nachrichten hört :thumbup:

aber ist wohl persönlich nicht stabil und ausgeglichen genug genug gewesen udn etwas haltlos  schade, um das Talent 

danke für die Video's


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Juli 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Da werden in Norwegen über 90 Menschen ermordet und hier werden sich die Köpfe um eine unbedeutende Amy Winehouse heissgeredet. Im übrigen ist sie ja nicht ganz schuldlos an ihrem frühen Tod



ich glaube kaum, das wir das *vergessen *oder es *nicht angemessen *zu *würdigen wissen*


----------



## Franky70 (24 Juli 2011)

Wie er es ja selbst einsieht: Don`t feed the troll! 

Danke Gollum.


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (24 Juli 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Da werden in Norwegen über 90 Menschen ermordet und hier werden sich die Köpfe um eine unbedeutende Amy Winehouse heissgeredet. Im übrigen ist sie ja nicht ganz schuldlos an ihrem frühen Tod



"undbedeuten" sind die 93 Opfer, die im Gegensatz zu Amy keiner kennt.
Denn in beiden Fällen hätte man es verhindern können.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juli 2011)

Ich mocht mal was loswerden der Gollum versucht hier an Amy zu erinnern. Wer will kann ja einen Threat für Norwegen eröffnen 
ich habs schon versucht mit ner Kerze für Amy dort http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-new...ine-kerze-fuer-amy-winehouse-gedenkforum.html wird alles zerredet wie in einem anderen Beitrag von Amun wo steht das sie Tod ist.http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-news-promi-nachrichten/241467-amy-winehouse-ist-tot-update.html da kann man ja diskussionen führen also last uns hier ihrer gedenken und nich noch beschimpfen nur ein wenig respekt für einen toten, viel zu jung, wie auch immer, gestorbenen Menschen​


----------

